# The Tea Party Could Elect The Next President



## Sawbriars (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.

Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.


----------



## Zona (Aug 3, 2013)

Best thread evah.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 3, 2013)

Goldman-Sachs will elect the next president.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> 
> Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.



They could.  Its an interesting problem they face though.  Folks still remember the Little House TV series with Michael Landon and. ...... Mellissa Gilbert?  Laura Ingalls Wilder character.  Oh lord, I am forgetting.

Well point is, small government then left our civilized cities soo miserable men like Pa Ingalls took his family to the edge of Indian terrotory to enjoy big government giveaways of land.  

Couple that with the lessons of healthcare rationed by capitalism everyone with a pet learns and you have Mitts running states with compelled healthcare.  

Well the tea's can still try to pick up white votes.  I don't know why they would target just whites.  Seems odd given demographic trends.  Oh well.  Too bad.  They have some decent points.


----------



## Statist (Aug 3, 2013)

What does race have to do with anything.  If the next president is a Tea Party member, it will be because the populace is fed up with high taxes and big government, not because their tired of the UN's work in Africa.  Also, you said that the charges of racism in the Tea Party were "phoney," but in the same post you say African Americans are, "predatory, parasitic...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic."  Seems like these charges aren't phoney at all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 3, 2013)

> Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.



And you will need Arod batting clean up: guess what?

The mainstream GOP will not accept a goofball reactionary from the far right: won't happen.


----------



## Zona (Aug 3, 2013)

Statist said:


> What does race have to do with anything.  If the next president is a Tea Party member, it will be because the populace is fed up with high taxes and big government, not because their tired of the UN's work in Africa.  Also, you said that the charges of racism in the Tea Party were "phoney," but in the same post you say African Americans are, "predatory, parasitic...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic."  Seems like these charges aren't phoney at all.



Sarah Palin!!!!! Please.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 3, 2013)

Toronado3800 said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> ...



Your fallacy here is you do not understand the true demographic facts.....do not take lessons on demographics from msnbc, abc, cbs, cnn--etc. and so on and so forth(though the mainstream republicans obviously do)the fact is the White Working Class is the only class that had enough votes in and of itself to elect a President........now the libtards, msnbc, abc, cbs, etc. and so on and so forth will try and tell you the Hispanic vote was what elected Obama....a blatant falsehood....the White Working Class won the election for Obama.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 3, 2013)

Statist said:


> What does race have to do with anything.  If the next president is a Tea Party member, it will be because the populace is fed up with high taxes and big government, not because their tired of the UN's work in Africa.  Also, you said that the charges of racism in the Tea Party were "phoney," but in the same post you say African Americans are, "predatory, parasitic...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic."  Seems like these charges aren't phoney at all.



I hope you are not a Tea Party member as you are absolutely clueless.......anyhow.....anyone that does not recognize 'race' as the central problem in America is probably too out of touch to even try and enlighten.....irregardless....here goes:  this mantra of 'high taxes and big government' has now led the Republican party to two defeats and if your kind has their way it will lead to a third loss....and it would not surprise me as the fat cat republicans, the elitist republicans, the politically correct republicans as of yet maintain control of the republican party.

Now regarding my sidepoint of the White Working Class being the ones paying the most to support the Africans...I mean the Africans in America and in Africa....most do not even understand that....they have heard about the U.N. sending all that aid over to Africa but they fail to understand America's white working class pays for it...thus the main reason they are not frigging out about it....the amount of money...I am talking about Amerian Tax Money that is sent over to Africa is not broadcast...in fact they(the libtards in government)try to keep it quiet.

Now about the 'phoney charges' of racism I mentioned....yes they are phoney because the whole modern concept of racism is phoney.  The definition of racism was changed circa.....1958---it was politicized...so that liberals could use it as a political weapon.  The true definition of racism in the King of Dictionaries....The Oxford English Dictionary was altered at that time.  Thus all the charges of racism directed at the Tea Party are based on that fallacious definition, that politically correct definition and thus they are phoney as in false.

When I say the primitive Africans whom were imported into this America are regressing....that is a fact...the so called African Americans were more civilized, more moral, more honest, more family oriented, and much more loyal to America prior to the sixties when they were misled by the liberals, agitators, black communist activists etc. and so on and so forth.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 3, 2013)

I meant to include the original definition of racism as in the Oxford English Dictionary................
OED Definition of 'Racism'



I pulled this definition of 'racism' off the Oxford English Dictionary website. Most people can't access it unless they have access through a university or other academic organization.

[f. RACE n.2 + -ISM; cf. F. racisme (Robert 1935).] 

 The theory that distinctive human characteristics and abilities are determined by race


Now contrast the above OED definition with the current pc definitions you can find online and it is clear how the definition became politized.....and this is why the pc republicans get mired in a tar baby like situation by charges of racism from the libs...the more the republicans or tea party membes get caught up in the racist game the libs are playing them with...the more entangled and trapped they get.

The republicans or for that matter...most Americans fail to understand how and why the definition of racism was changed back around 1958.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 3, 2013)

How has your hard earned tax monies been spent in Africa.....well....actually very little of it gets to the poor starving masses.....as the governments of Africa are models in corruption......here are some examples of where your tax dollars go.......http://pendletonpanther.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/2010collage.jpg


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh heh......I got news for you.....the GOP without the Real Conservatives are doomed....oh they might last through one more agonizing defeat...but then they for sure will be relegated to the dustbin of history....but if the more enlightened can gain control of the Republican Party...aka the Tea Party members and their supporters then it is possible to win next time.  

So the republicans must make a dicision...do they want to continue as a party or be shrugged off as irrelevant and a party that can only field losers...as they have done now two times in a row....3 strikes and they are out.  Deal wid it chump.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.
> ...



heh heh . . . you are an idiot if you believe that . . . there will be no freak far right reactionary candidate as pres or veep on the ticket.  You need us far more than we need you.  Get on board or be swept away, chump.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



This race talk is totally not how to win elections but whatever.  We can talk about birth certificates and Sarah Palin's hair if you would like also.  

On a practical level since Carter Democrats have received low 40%'s of the white non hispanic vote.  In the last election it was 39%.  That is ~6% less than in the closer election of 2008.  The power of the pale man in America is diminishing.  

But yes, in racist fantasy land if you unite the white folks they can win a majority in states besides Texas (38), California (55), Hawaii (4) D.C. (3) and New Mexico (5).  That should win you 433 is electoral votes.

Go on again about whities being great, this is costing the Tea Party votes with every keystroke you make.  Is white superiority cultural or genetic?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 4, 2013)

I think that with the past behavior of the Tea Party who have managed to bring Congress to an almost standstill, combined with the way they've all but taken over the House and gotten Boehner to kowtow to their ideals, the chances of having a Tea Party candidate win the Presidency is somewhere between none and zip.

Sorry...................but with tea baggers like Ted Cruz who is threatening to shut down the government unless Obamacare is repealed (and incidentally, many of the GOP think it's a bad idea as well), the people who adhere to the tea party ideals are too unstable to run a viable campaign.

But..................nice pipe dream................


----------



## Toronado3800 (Aug 4, 2013)

It does seem possible the tea party in a fit of dying white rage can pull 10% or more of the Republican vote and change the outcome of the election in 2016.  You would think if it went to the electoral college they would get their stuff together and just fall in line with the less far from them Repubs. 

But then again it seems more likely that 10% will cost Republicans in the electoral college and let the Democrats win an outright majority of electors.  This will get us our first female President and correspondingly first male first lady, Bill, who manages to distract everyone from any issue of importance by being on TMZ every night.

Hey, in '68 did George Wallace lose the Democrats that election or think his votes came from the Nixon camp?


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > And you will need Arod batting clean up: guess what?
> ...



Ridiculous....when was the last time you have been right about anything?   You are on record predicting a Romney victory....thus your credibility and political analysis leaves much to be desired to put it as nicely as I can.

Irregardless....you and your ilk are the big problem of the republican party....the politically correct bullshite your group espouses spells certain defeat for the republicans if you can remain in control of that increasingly irrelevant group.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Toronado3800 said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Your fear of talking about race and racism is indicative of the pathetic position that a party which has been successfully labeled as 'racist' by the libs has no clue in how to deal with it......thus you try and avoid it, deny it, try and use the same tactics the democrats use i.e. call them racists.....but in the end like brer rabbit and the tarbaby you are stuck and entangled and have no clue as to how to solve the dilemma you and your gop find yourselves in.

Also your understanding of demographic facts is pathetic.......let me give you a clue...the White Voters will remain in the majority for the next 50 yrs.   so all the doomsday talk about the shrinking demographics of the White Working Class is extremely pre-mature.

Everything you're hearing from the MSM is untrue: Romney lost because he failed to get the share of white vote that the Congressional GOP got in 2010--above all, the white working class. The GOP Establishment now wants to dig its grave deeper with amnesty. Etc etc.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> I think that with the past behavior of the Tea Party who have managed to bring Congress to an almost standstill, combined with the way they've all but taken over the House and gotten Boehner to kowtow to their ideals, the chances of having a Tea Party candidate win the Presidency is somewhere between none and zip.
> 
> Sorry...................but with tea baggers like Ted Cruz who is threatening to shut down the government unless Obamacare is repealed (and incidentally, many of the GOP think it's a bad idea as well), the people who adhere to the tea party ideals are too unstable to run a viable campaign.
> 
> But..................nice pipe dream................



You do not understand we are in Revolutionary times....the media which you worship has indoctrinated you and the mainstream republicans with nonsense.  You live in a fantasy world....your political hopes can all be summed up in the tired and completely disproven repoublican mantra of lower taxes and smaller government....pathetic. 

 Such nonsense will not cut it and the last two elections have proven it...yet you and the republicans  want to go into the next election(if you are republican your are the kind too close to democratic views) with the same nonsense.....aka  the definition of insanity is doing the same things over and over and expecting different results.  Plainly speaking you and or the republicans are stuck in a losing mode because your agenda does not address America's problems and most specifically the problems of the White Working Class.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Republican Rout In Virginia&#8212;Even Before The Election


Immigration patriots(tea party)&#8212;meaning real Americans&#8212;can only view the top GOP politicians in the Old Dominion with pity and contempt.
&#8226;In March, gubernatorial nominee Ken Cuccinelli scrubbed his website of its immigration page. [Ken Cuccinelli&#8217;s airbrushed policies, Washington Post, March 19, 2013]
&#8226;In July, Mark Obenshain, the GOP candidate for attorney general&#8212;who launched his career on the memory of his father Richard, tragically killed in a 1978 plane crash shortly after winning the U.S. Senate nomination&#8212;sent fawning Ramadan greetings to the commonwealth&#8217;s Mohammedans. 
&#8226;Most recently, Rep. Bob Goodlatte, a fairly reliable conservative who represents the state&#8217;s 6th congressional district, began working with&#8230; 
&#8226;House Majority Leader Eric Cantor , who represents Virginia&#8217;s 7th, on a KIDS Act that would grant amnesty for illegal-alien children. 

Goodlatte is a Christian Scientist; Cantor is Jewish. So we have one man who believes in the 19th-century version of Scientology, and another whose coreligionists have arguably wrecked U.S. immigration policy and are now pushing hard for the 2013 Amnesty/ Immigration Surge bill, trying to give the Left a major gift: more Democrat voters.

But let&#8217;s take these one at a time. Why did the Cooch, as he is known, get out the Stalinist cyber-erasers and wipe his website clean of immigration talk? As The Washington Post noted, he was, to some degree, what the Left disparages as a &#8220;hardliner&#8221; on immigration. He supported Arizona&#8217;s law that permitted police to check the immigration status of those stopped lawfully by police, and then issued an opinion that Prince William County&#8217;s cops could indeed inquire about the immigration status of those they stop. He even wanted, at one time, to end birthright citizenship.

But now as James Hohmann recently reported in Politico, his &#8220;immigration tone varies with venue.&#8221; [July 25, 2013]

Perhaps Cuccinelli fears a backlash from the state&#8217;s Leftist Catholics and their bishops, who peddle the lie that Catholic social teaching dogmatically requires assent to their nutty position on immigration.

But another possibility is this: The pro-homosexual, pro-abortion Left and Main Stream Media (where distinguishable) have successfully painted Cuccinelli (along with E.W. Jackson, the surprise black candidate for lieutenant governor) as religious extremists. This has panicked &#8220;moderate&#8221; Republicans into thinking Cuccinelli cannot win the election against Democrat Terry McAuliffe, a renegade Catholic leftist. With typical cowardice, they are bolting. Thus Bill Bolling, who quit the governor&#8217;s race after Cuccinelli&#8217;s forces took control of the state party&#8217;s nominating process, has formed the Virginia Mainstream Project to convince Republicans that the only important issues for Virginians are jobs and the economy.

By retreating on immigration, Cuccinelli and his consultants probably think they are lowering his profile on what is in some sense a &#8220;social&#8221; issue, at least as the Left portrays it. For the Left,
&#8230; Read More
...................By A.W. Morgan


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> 
> Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.



"Vote for us, white people."



Outstanding. 

Run with it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > So the republicans must make a dicision..
> ...



I said for a very long time that Romney would destroy the reactionaries in the primaries.

I was right.

The problem is, but decreasing, you buttheads from the far right.  We are continuing to undermine your effectiveness in party policy and decision making.

We are going to win in 2016, then ignore you forever.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> ...



Exactly...........for damn sure.

 No one else will vote for any republican...in any numbers to be significant.

Deal wid it chump.  heh heh


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Romney proved one thing...........the politically correct, the moderate, the timid clueless segment of the republican party....aka the mainstream republicans  are out of touch, irrelevant and the only thing they may be capable of(due to their money)is to retain control of the republican party.  If they do so....it will insure their relegation to the dustbin of history because if they do retain control it will mean certain defeat.  

You and your ilk are basically putting your agenda(control of the republican party) above National Interests, above the restoration of America....and that is becoming increasingly clear...even to those who are not that politically astute.

You think you will win in 2016 like you thought you win in 2012....like you thought you would win in 2008....that is your problem....your thinking.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Aug 4, 2013)

If an organization wanted to pay a person to pose as a Tea Party member to make the Tea Party look bad what do you think that person would post?

Talk about lost value of money due to taxation and expendature cycles or something, please.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Toronado3800 said:


> If an organization wanted to pay a person to pose as a Tea Party member to make the Tea Party look bad what do you think that person would post?
> 
> Talk about lost value of money due to taxation and expendature cycles or something, please.



You may call yourself a tea party member but you are out of step with most tea partiers.

You appear to be a pc elitist type republican....and what a sorry lot that group is.

Irregardless.....you are a good example of why the tea party needs a leader that will establish them as an official party...with a party platform etc. so that everyone will know exactly what they stand for...this movement is at the cross roads..........they must decide if they want to be a decisive force or merely stand on the sidelines urging others onward....look where that got them .....another Obama victory.  Will they allow another democratic victory?   Remains to be seen....but they have little time left....I think it a waste of time trying to get the republican party to see the light....best form their own party and spend their time and money in a more positive manner....establishing a party platform and selecting a viable candidate.....one that will insure that in the next election ...the hopes and concerns of the White Working Class will be listened to.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2013)

Democrats will elect the next president just as they elected the last two.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Republicans temporarily fixed it in 2010 with the passion of tea party insurgents. And in 2008, Democrats had enough populist fervor to make history but also, ironically, lift an academic elitist to the presidency.

The truth, however, is both parties are in big trouble because they are accurately seen as elitists by the broad swath of American voters who reside, figuratively if not also literally, between the Appalachians and the Sierra Nevada. Democrats are government elitists and Republicans are corporate elitists.

Too often, both parties think they know how to solve the average Americans problems better than she does. If youre living in fly-over country, you might conclude your only choices are between two parties that are both overly centered on Washington and Wall Street.

Democrats elitism is naked  it comes in the form of a voracious appetite for more freedom-choking bureaucracy and behavioral mandates from Washington. GOP elitism is more symbolic, and proven by the nomination of sons of senators, governors, presidents and admirals for president. Since Ronald Reagan exited the stage, every GOP nominee but one (Bob Dole) has been the Son of Status. For six of seven elections, our Republican Party has put up somebody who inherited power from his dad. And in the seventh election, an aging American hero, Dole, epitomized the Washington elite by the time he made the ticket in 1996.

Its difficult for voters to see the GOP as the bottom-up, grass-roots, entrepreneurial, bootstraps party when its nominees for president are anything but. Mitt Romney struggled for four years to convince skeptical voters he meant what he said, but as soon as voters saw his 47 percent gaffe come from his lips, they accepted it instantly as verbal DNA reflecting a patrician core.

fr.  Politico




Read more: Opinion: Scrubbing elitism from the GOP brand - Brad Todd - POLITICO.com


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> 
> Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.



Operation Chaos Part II....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Statist said:
> 
> 
> > What does race have to do with anything.  If the next president is a Tea Party member, it will be because the populace is fed up with high taxes and big government, not because their tired of the UN's work in Africa.  Also, you said that the charges of racism in the Tea Party were "phoney," but in the same post you say African Americans are, "predatory, parasitic...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic."  Seems like these charges aren't phoney at all.
> ...



Ah  The Goddess of Irony is pleased by your offering.


----------



## rdean (Aug 4, 2013)

America can't wait to vote for a Tea Party candidate.  We know their policies.  Let's put together some of the political "slogans" they are most likely to use.  We all know the first one:

"Let him die".

Feed the poor and they will breed.

Every man for himself

Time to put White back in the White House

We only have one "faith" and it's not "science".

Free government mandated "guns"

What to cook for dinner is the only "right" women need.

Stop "gay".

Battered women?  Or much needed "control"?


----------



## Camp (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > If an organization wanted to pay a person to pose as a Tea Party member to make the Tea Party look bad what do you think that person would post?
> ...



The problem is that the rank and file T-party members and supporters are dependent on the financial support of the super wealty who have different prioritys. The billionairs have snookered the T-party into supporting things that don't benifit the working people. The T's fight endlessly to prenvet any kind of closing of tax loopholes or increasing the tax for folks who make 10's and even 100's of millions of dollars a year. The T's fight for small government, but are instructed to leave programs and exspenses in the military, even when the military says they don't need or want certain billion dollar weapon systems alone. The T's attack programs that benifit the vast majority of citizens, but defend programs that only benifit small numbers. Why is it OK to buy 300 tanks that the military doesn't want and claims will cost huge amounts of money to maintain, and in the next breath approve of cuts  in services to citizens that depend on those services? Doesn't it make sense to demand lower tax for the average worker and more benifits to help them while insisting that the wealthy folks pay a fair share? The T's can not succeed because they don't really have a ideology. They don't have a believable belief philosophy. It is obvious that they are controlled and infuenced by the so called 1%, but not smart enough to understand it or do anything about it. And it doesn't make a difference if this concept is wrong or right, it is the perception the public has, and perception is everything.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Democrats will elect the next president just as they elected the last two.



Well...though likely...it is too early to say for sure....just depends on what the tea partiers are willing to do?.....if like some on here they elect to remain just a voice and content with remaining on the sidelines in a vain effort to reform the republican party...yes then you will be correct for sure.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



You and the 17 others don't gave about National Interests whatsoever, so that is why we in the mainstream are maginalizing you far right reactionaries.  Romney and McCain were by far the very best candidates we could get.  You guys had no one who could draw mainstream American.

The far right is increasingly irrelevant in national politics.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Camp said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Your concerns are right on the mark......the Tea Party is in the midst of an identity crisis.....they must step up to the plate and fight the good fight if they want to be relevant.

The key to victory the next time as it was the last time.....is the White Working Class....now there is little hope of the republican party coming to grips with that....but that is what the Tea Party must do....understand they must be a party of by and for The White Working Class....the only bloc of voters with enough votes.... willing-- if listened to and addressed properly---to turn this country around....to restore America to the one we all knew and loved....where the American Dream was alive and well. 

The  politically correct and elitist republicans have suckered the White Working Class for too long.....give them nothing but lip service....the Working Class has no business to begin with even being in the Republican Party...they only went there(Reagan democrats) because the democratic party abandoned them in favor of the minorities.

The Tea Party needs to hold a National Convention....and come to grips with what America needs, what is best for America and understand that the White Working Class is their only hope to save America.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> 
> Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.



Actually, the majority of American voters are fed up with the ignorance and hate expressed in the OP, and they will reject the TPM accordingly, as well as any presidential candidate the TPM endorses.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The best you could get were losers....what an admission.....anyone with any smarts sees what your problem is.......you do not understand the electorate or what is best for America....you are stuck on losing because you do not see how ignorant you are and like most ignorant types have a closed mind....you lack basic facts to form an intelligent opinion to begin with.  You listen to the media too much...that is why you went with Romney...not understanding how the media had picked him for you to begin with.


----------



## Camp (Aug 4, 2013)

The T's have become more than irrelevent, they are being dispised. All the talk about gaining the white vote does not help. The T's have been damned with the racist identity, fair or not. So, calling for the gaining of the white vote just re-inforces that perception. And the worst part is that there is not a chance of accomplishing that goal. Blue states are not going to turn red. California and New York will not change. The traditional democrats are not going to switch. There is no Ronnie Reagan out there waiting in the wings. The times are not the same. The circumstances are not the same. Minority voters can be brought into the fold, if policys that benifit all working people are adddressed. Plenty of minority voters would switch to conservative voters, but only if they policys that concern them are addressed. But it isn't going to happen. Just reading some of the post here shows you why it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> ...



Bullshite.....you are entitled to your opinion but opinions are like arseholes ...everyone has one.  

 Thus any relevant and intelligent posters offers evidence of their opinion....you have nothing to offer and essentially are not qualified to debate these issues.   Take a hike.  heh heh


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



And the "losers" beat the crap out of your reactionary far right candidates, who were the real losers.

No, son, the issue is not candidate choice (that has been decided by the mainstream GOP), the issue is to continue the marginalization of the far right.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> 
> Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.



I swear that, at first, I thought that this was from The Onion! Then I slowly came to realiize that this is a real post!

To paraphrase Joseph Goebbels when he spoke of the Jews, if the democrats did not already have the Tea Party, we would have to invent them!


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Camp said:


> The T's have become more than irrelevent, they are being dispised. All the talk about gaining the white vote does not help. The T's have been damned with the racist identity, fair or not. So, calling for the gaining of the white vote just re-inforces that perception. And the worst part is that there is not a chance of accomplishing that goal. Blue states are not going to turn red. California and New York will not change. The traditional democrats are not going to switch. There is no Ronnie Reagan out there waiting in the wings. The times are not the same. The circumstances are not the same. Minority voters can be brought into the fold, if policys that benifit all working people are adddressed. Plenty of minority voters would switch to conservative voters, but only if they policys that concern them are addressed. But it isn't going to happen. Just reading some of the post here shows you why it isn't going to happen.



You seem ignorant of the fact that the Republican party as a whole has been demonized as being racist....so that dog will not hunt.

What I am telling you is that perception does not matter....it only matters to you and your ilk because you will not tune out msnbc, abc, nbc and all the alphabet media and even much of fox is similar type drivel.

The White Working Class is the only hope....yet you do not get it and will not get it because you are thoroughly indoctrinated.  The White Working Class is the majority bloc of all voters...do not be misled by all that phoney b.s.  msnbc puts out about changing demographics....the White Working Class...will be the majority group for the next 50 yrs.  even if current demographic trends continue.  Deal wid dat chump.

You also fail to understand why Romney lost....in your ignorance you no doubt think it was because of the Hispanic vote....because that is what the media wants you to think, that is what the fat cats like karl rove want you to think.......the truth of the matter is Romney lost because he did not get the White Working Class vote in the overwhelming numbers he needed....too many of them either stayed home or voted for Obama.   Simply because the Republoican Party has nothing to offer the White Working Class and never has...beyond some pathetic lip service.  The Working Class has no business being in the republican party.

What the republicans need to understand is that the White Working Class is the only group that has the power to give them a victory.....tune them out again and you will lose again.  It is that simple.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Ridiculous....where does such ignorance emanate from?  Your only concern is to maintain control of the republican party which will get you nothing but another defeat....so what have you accomplished?   In a nutshell sacrificing the future of America to save a party...no party is worth that.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Working Class Whites without a four-year college degree remain the largest demographic bloc in the electorate. College-educated whites make up about one-fifth of the adult population, while minorities account for a little under one-third. The picture is changing, but whites who have not completed college remain the backbone of  most, communities and workplaces across the country.....thus their electoral power is the dominant one.

The White Working Class also is: polls consistently tell us, the most pessimistic and alienated group in American society.

The latest measure of this discontent came in a thoughtful national survey on economic opportunity released by the Pew Charitable Trusts&#8217; Economic Mobility Project. 

One question asked respondents whether they expected to be better off economically in 10 years than they are today. Two-thirds of blacks and Hispanics said yes, as did 55 percent of college-educated whites; just 44 percent of noncollege whites agreed. Asked if they were better off than their parents were at the same age, about three-fifths of college-educated whites, African-Americans, and Hispanics said they were. But blue-collar whites divided narrowly, with 52 percent saying yes and a head-turning 43 percent saying no. 

What makes these results especially striking is that minorities were as likely as blue-collar whites to report that they have been hurt by the recession. The actual unemployment rate is considerably higher among blacks and Hispanics than among blue-collar whites, much less college-educated whites.

Yet, minorities were more optimistic about the next generation than either group of whites, the survey found. In the most telling result, 63 percent of African-Americans and 54 percent of Hispanics said they expected their children to exceed their standard of living. Even college-educated whites are less optimistic (only about two-fifths agree). But the noncollege whites are the gloomiest: Just one-third of them think their kids will live better than they do; an equal number think their children won&#8217;t even match their living standard. No other group is nearly that negative.

This worry is hardly irrational. As Massachusetts Institute of Technology economists Frank Levy and Tom Kochan report in a new paper, the average high-school-educated, middle-aged man earns almost 10 percent less than his counterpart did in 1980. Minorities haven&#8217;t been exempt from that trend due to governmental sponsorship.

 &#8220;The distinction is, these blue-collar whites see opportunities for people like them shrinking, whereas the African-Americans [and Hispanics] feel there are a set of long-term opportunities that are opening to them due to governmental policy."

The White Working Class......that huge bloc of Americans increasingly feels itself left behind&#8211;and lacks faith that either government or business cares much about its plight. Under these pressures, noncollege whites are now experiencing rates of out-of-wedlock birth and single parenthood approaching the levels that triggered worries about the black family a generation ago. Alarm bells should be ringing now about the social and economic trends in the battered white working class and the piercing cry of distress rising from this latest survey.


This is the group that the Tea Party needs to appeal to...they are ripe for plucking.


----------



## Camp (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > The T's have become more than irrelevent, they are being dispised. All the talk about gaining the white vote does not help. The T's have been damned with the racist identity, fair or not. So, calling for the gaining of the white vote just re-inforces that perception. And the worst part is that there is not a chance of accomplishing that goal. Blue states are not going to turn red. California and New York will not change. The traditional democrats are not going to switch. There is no Ronnie Reagan out there waiting in the wings. The times are not the same. The circumstances are not the same. Minority voters can be brought into the fold, if policys that benifit all working people are adddressed. Plenty of minority voters would switch to conservative voters, but only if they policys that concern them are addressed. But it isn't going to happen. Just reading some of the post here shows you why it isn't going to happen.
> ...



Well OK, you have latched onto this idea that the white vote can be organized into voting in a white people block, dispite the fact that so many of them voted for a black president in the last two elections and huge numbers of them would never switch their party affiliation because their parents voted democrat, their grandparents voted democrat, their neighbors vote democrat, they live in democrat states, etc. What do I know, according to you I'm just a chump and you are a super duper smart guy that found some numbers and thinks they mean something. Good luck organizing white America. Might want to throw that by some folks that you respect as being smarter than you before you put to much effort into it. Just be prepared to be told how stupid an idea it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



Nonsense . . . the national primaries of the last two times so you folks are slipping seriously.

You do not represent real "white" America, and are not wanted by the rest of America.


----------



## Camp (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They live in that bubble of sound bites from extremist that snookered them with fear and hate. The idea that they are on the rise and have some kind of ability to corner a block of voters such as "The White Working Class" vote is so ridiculous that it is hard to believe people can be made to think that way. Republicans are turning on t partiers. t partier are turning on Republicans. Yet they ignore reality and live in this fantasy world. Addressing their short comings is to difficult for them. Much more easy to live in that bubble. They are lazy, and by nature scardy cats.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Camp said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



You make my point....too many White Working Class either voted for Obama or stayed home cuz  they did not want to vote for another fat cat, rich pc republican who offered them nothing.  

You forget that millions of white democrats...the so called Reagan Democrats fled to the republican party.  Thus your opinion is extremely flawed to say the least. 

 Also you need to look up the definition of chump...it just means you have been misled.  What I am espousing is not rocket science...and I make no claims of being a genius...I am just using simple logic and common sense....of which both are lacking in the higher realms of the demonized, racist party of the rich....ah get mah drift boy?  heh heh

Yes, I have 'crunched' the numbers thus my opinion...now I am sure the big wigs like karl rove have also crunched the numbers....they know full well those who think like me are correct ...they are just not admitting to it....in fact they are trying to keep it hidden from the majority of the voters....thus they go along with the msnbc and the rest of the alphabet media's myth of the Hispanic vote and how that won the day for Obama....utter bullshite...and rove knows it....the fact is he had rather another democrat get elected than to lose the control of the republican party to Real Ameicans and True conservatives.  Rove and his ilk have a great fear of the White Working Class...whom they characterize as radicals.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What garbage....stinks to high heaven.  Irregardless....who do you think the  Real White Americans are?  I will not be waiting with bated breath.  heh heh


----------



## Sallow (Aug 4, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> Goldman-Sachs will elect the next president.



Sad but true.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

I should have mentioned that......... in the Tea Party-fueled backlash election of 2010, white working-class voters went Republican by roughly a 30-point margin, according to exit polls.

If Romney could have gotten those guys votes....he would be President today...deal wid dat  all you pc, mainstream, moderate timid sorts of republicans who have been led astray by the media and karl rove.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2013)

"The Republican Party - the party of real, white Americans"

Yeah, that's a winning slogan. 

rofl


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> I should have mentioned that......... in the Tea Party-fueled backlash election of 2010, white working-class voters went Republican by roughly a 30-point margin, according to exit polls.
> 
> If Romney could have gotten those guys votes....he would be President today...deal wid dat  all you pc, mainstream, moderate timid sorts of republicans who have been led astray by the media and karl rove.



Do you approve of Newt Gingrich and would you approve of him being the person who is advising the tea party as to which political candidate to run for the office of president in 2016?

- Jeri


----------



## Sallow (Aug 4, 2013)

Toro said:


> "The Republican Party - the party of real, white Americans"
> 
> Yeah, that's a winning slogan.
> 
> rofl



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg]Songify This - Winning - a Song by Charlie Sheen - YouTube[/ame]

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > I should have mentioned that......... in the Tea Party-fueled backlash election of 2010, white working-class voters went Republican by roughly a 30-point margin, according to exit polls.
> ...



I admire Newt Gingrich's political instincts...sadly his personal life made him un-electable.  I think the tea party is getting a lot of advice from many sources...I am not aware of what gingrich is advising...do you know?


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > "The Republican Party - the party of real, white Americans"
> ...



Who said anything about "Real White Americans"?.....I am talking about and have specifically referred to the 'White Working Class'....nothing nebulous or mythical about the voting power of this group....they carried the day as I have shown in the 2010 elections...why do the bigwigs in the republican party refuse to acknowledge this???


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



Not you.

Anyone who promotes racial division is either a far left liberal or a far right reactionary.

Both types are despicable.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes.  He has been talking about the same man for some time now.   Maybe over a year.  His name is  Senator Mike Crane.  That is who the Tea Party is going to run as their candidate for President in 2016.  Under Newt Gingrichs advisement.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> I think the Tea Party under-estimates it's potential.....the fact is the majority of this nation's voters........the White Working Class is fed up with political correctness, fed up with phoney charges of racism, fed up with a minority that has been given more than any group of people in this nation yet continues  to bite the hand that feeds them----whilst clamoring for more and more freebies, government programs etc. and so on and so forth...what do you suppose was behind eric holders call for a conversation on racism and in fact the whole Zimmerman affair?   A blatant attempt to set the congressional stage to  extort more tax monies from the hard working White Working Class which already supports not only the African Americans but about half of the continent of Africa under the guise of the U.N---where do you think the U.N gets the funds to ship billions of dollars of food to Africa?  That's right from the hard working white folks tax monies.....yet the so called African Americans  want to constantly play the role of the victim when in fact they are predatory, parasictic and in spite of the 15 trillion dollars of tax payers monies wantonly and wastefully spent on them(that is correct l5 trillion dollars wasted on the war on poverty type social programs) show no signs of progressing ...in fact they are regressing...becoming more uncivilized--beastly and animalistic.
> 
> Thus if the Tea Party can come up with a viable candidate, can wrest control of the Republican Part or form their own party....they have a good shot---a very good chance of electing the next President.



So you hope.  A TP candidate might capture the GOP nomination but will never be elected POTUS.

"The tea party also fell out of favor with many people. At its height after the 2010 elections, a CBS News poll found that 31 percent of those surveyed considered themselves tea party supporters. A May survey found just 24 percent identified with the movement."

From:  Tea party plans to abandon GOP stars


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

_A TP candidate might capture the GOP nomination but will never be elected POTUS._

Neither can happen, any more than a far left liberal can do the same in the Democratic Party.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What utter bullshite....the races are divided in America and always have been....the concept of 'integration of the races' has been a utter failure and now Obama is putting into effect new measures to try and accomplish the un-accomplishable.....despite the billions of dollars spent already on trying to make 'integration' work...the fact you do not understand this negates any political opinion you may have.  This waste of resources on trying to get a fallacious concept to work is very reminiscent of the years and fortune Russia wasted trying to get communism to work.  

 Get educated or take a hike...but your ilk are all too common on message boards....do not bother to research your ill formed opinions before you post on some message board and reveal your ignorance for all too see....I am almost embarrassed for you.  geeez  how pathetic!

But what you really could and should be  talking about is how White America is divided...as it has not been since the War Between The States....now that topic is not so obvious to so many as the racial divide is....and is a topic that is actually worthy of discussion.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> _A TP candidate might capture the GOP nomination but will never be elected POTUS._
> 
> Neither can happen, any more than a far left liberal can do the same in the Democratic Party.



Do you live in a cave?   Don't you ever come out for air?  Ever heard of Obama.........meeeo myohhhhh  what nonsense.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Just an observable aside.......I have spent years posting on liberal dominated boards.....and get very similar...in fact almost identical type responses that I get on this board where most probably at least call themselves republicans....what does this show?.....obviously that republicans are very well programmed by the liberal media...well indoctrinated for sure.  Pathetic.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That was a last "hurrah"..man.

And even that vote is fracturing.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> _A TP candidate might capture the GOP nomination but will never be elected POTUS._
> 
> Neither can happen, any more than a far left liberal can do the same in the Democratic Party.



Did you watch the Republican Debates last year?  Each candidate for the nomination tried to be more right wing than the next.  The only hope for the GOP to win the White House  is to nominate a Latina.  Of course that would drive the base nuts and split the vote.  The bigots won't vote for a person of color and the misogynists won't vote for a women.

It might drive the GOP back toward the center if the fringe moved on to lesser parties.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The tea party still though has a golden opportunity to redeem themselves....just a question of whether they grasp it?

Too many people are apathetic....they see America falling apart but they hope someone else will fix the problem...being they are more interested in sports, vacations and other activities than willing to sacrifice some time to save America.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



"Facing sagging approval ratings, tea party Republicans, some of whom were elected by slim margins, shifted tactics.

"Fla. Gov. Rick Scott, a former health care company executive who won office by attacking the health law and calling for deep cuts to state spending, later endorsed the health law and signed one of the largest budgets in state history, complete with pay raises for teachers. Similarly, Gov. John Kasich, R-Ohio, and Rick Snyder, R-Mich., are battling their GOP-dominated legislatures to expand Medicaid, a big part of the health law."

From this link:

Tea party plans to abandon GOP stars


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > _A TP candidate might capture the GOP nomination but will never be elected POTUS._
> ...



Now how many times on this thread alone have I talked about the 'mythical latino vote" and shown how irrelevant it actually is and then along comes someone like the above poster and shows he is incapable of understanding the truth...even if he read any of my posts......one sees this all too often of message boards....posters who do not keep up and then come on and make nonsensical statements that have been refuted long ago......


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Let me state this one more time for the record.........no matter how liberal the Republican Party may get...aka nominating a negro, a Mexican or a Indian or whatever minority one may think of....it will not help them....they will never be able to out liberal the liberals.....and even if they did....what would be the point?   One might as well vote democratic and thus the reason so many of the White Working Class voted for Obama or stayed home............the republicans had nothing to offer them....and tea partiers.....heads up.......the white working class has no interest in the republican mantra of smaller government and lower taxes.......the tea party and the republican party if they have any sense at all will study up on what the White Working Class needs and wants....maybe I will go into that on another thread...this one is beginning to bore me no end.  Is there any intelligent life on this board?


----------



## Camp (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



But we see more of this than anything, "... and shows he is incapable of understanding the truth...even if he read any of MY Post..." Maybe some posters just don't see you as all that credible. Maybe they just disagree with your "facts" and opinions. You seem to assume that because you say something everyone should believe you. Perhaps you are the one that is not keeping up.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Let me state this one more time for the record.........no matter how liberal the Republican Party may get...aka nominating a negro, a Mexican or a Indian or whatever minority one may think of....it will not help them....they will never be able to out liberal the liberals.....and even if they did....what would be the point?   One might as well vote democratic and thus the reason so many of the White Working Class voted for Obama or stayed home............the republicans had nothing to offer them....and tea partiers.....heads up.......the white working class has no interest in the republican mantra of smaller government and lower taxes.......the tea party and the republican party if they have any sense at all will study up on what the White Working Class needs and wants....maybe I will go into that on another thread...this one is beginning to bore me no end.  Is there any intelligent life on this board?



How do you define the "White Working Class"?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



So, I think that you are saying, "Where is George Wallace when we really need him?"


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Let me state this one more time for the record.........no matter how liberal the Republican Party may get...aka nominating a negro, a Mexican or a Indian or whatever minority one may think of....it will not help them....they will never be able to out liberal the liberals.....and even if they did....what would be the point?   One might as well vote democratic and thus the reason so many of the White Working Class voted for Obama or stayed home............the republicans had nothing to offer them....and tea partiers.....heads up.......the white working class has no interest in the republican mantra of smaller government and lower taxes.......the tea party and the republican party if they have any sense at all will study up on what the White Working Class needs and wants....maybe I will go into that on another thread...this one is beginning to bore me no end.  Is there any intelligent life on this board?
> ...



Well...loosely as the traditional American Middle Class....the ones without college educations and who usually work for hourly wages....you know the class that is being disappeared....the class that built America...the class that once enabled America to boast of the 'Made in the U.S.A'  as an indicator of a quality product made by a un-equaled level of skilled labor in America.  The only class that has the innate power and willingness to save America if properly led.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Had he not been assassinated he had a good shot at becoming President....the last Presidential Candidate that  really  supported the White Working Class....and someone whose policies the tea party should take a hard look at.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

The Euro-centric caucasian model of Sawbriars envisons does not exist and has not for some time.  George Wallace, for instance, had no chance of being elected.

The "mythic" power of the white far right does not exist anymore.

The growing Hispanic vote is not some imaginary creation of people who hate far right whites.

The word of Sawbriars disappeared long ago.  His opinion is not fact, and his dreams not evidence.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Camp said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You do not have to take my word for it....I posted the stats....proving what I say.  Yet those who believe the Mexican vote for Obama's victory continue to believe that because some talking head on msnbc told them that...either that or they listen to karl rove or some other fat cat republican.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

> . . . who believe the Mexican vote for Obama's victory continue to believe that because some talking head on msnbc told them that...either that or they listen to karl rove or some other fat cat republican.



Anyone who believes somehow the Democratic victory was not the direct result of women, minority, and Hispanic voting overwhelmingly tuning out Romney's message must be ignorant, mentally feeble, or malignantly motivated.  Listen to Rove to listen or to you?  Really??


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



Interesting.  So who is responsible for this class of white working Americans disappearing?


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > . . . who believe the Mexican vote for Obama's victory continue to believe that because some talking head on msnbc told them that...either that or they listen to karl rove or some other fat cat republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who believes somehow the Democratic victory was not the direct result of women, minority, and Hispanic voting overwhelmingly tuning out Romney's message must be ignorant, mentally feeble, or malignantly motivate.  Listen to Rove to listen to you?  Really??



Ridiculous nonsense.....obviously someone not familiar with what the exit polls showed...aka who voted for whom....it has been indisputably proven that the Hispanic vote was not decisive.  The true fact is it was the White Working Class that elected Obama....even though Romney got the overall majority of the White Working Class Vote...he did not get the overwhelming majority of it he needed to win...too many White Working Class voters voted for Obama or stayed up due to lack of interest...aka could not stomach voting for a fat cat Mormon who offered them zilch.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

I meant to include this link in my last post>>>>>Nicholas Stix, Uncensored: Call 888-978-3094; tell your congresscritters to vote against amnesty!: Peter Brimelow in WND: The GOP Doesn?t Have a Hispanic Problem, It Has a White Problem!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars has his opinion but not the facts. 

Women, minorities, and Hispanics will not vote in the numbers needed for GOP victory until the GOP reaches out to those groups meaningfully.

The two presidential elections demonstrated it, and the "white" movement centered in the TPM will collapse next year in the bi-terms.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars has his opinion but not the facts.
> 
> Women, minorities, and Hispanics will not vote in the numbers needed for GOP victory until the GOP reaches out to those groups meaningfully.
> 
> The two presidential elections demonstrated it, and the "white" movement centered in the TPM will collapse next year in the bi-terms.



Ridiculous......What part of the following did you not grasp?.........." the real reason the current Hispanic hysteria is wrong is that there simply arent that many Hispanic voters. Whites will continue to dominate the U.S. electorate for the foreseeable future.

 And its whites  especially the white working class, above all in the North  who are up for grabs.

 Hispanics cast perhaps 10 percent of the votes in the 2012 presidential election. (All these numbers are a little fuzzy because exit polling is inexact.) Whites cast 72 percent...."

Deal wid dat chump.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Goldman-Sachs will elect the next president.
> ...



Reality is rarely pretty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars has his opinion but not the facts.
> ...



Name calling because you can't carry a discussion?  Whites are no more unified on race issues than they are on politics and the sports teams for whom they root.  Your concept of race solidarity does not exist for us.  Look at the states in the north and upper mid west that went Democratic.  Son, it is not about race.

Women care about women's issues.

Minorities care about minority issues.

Hispanics care about their issues.

And those three attrack more (and increasingly more) of the white vote they need.

You cannot break into it unless you address honestly those three areas.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



heh heh...I think you may have not understood what I meant by 'a disappearing class' I did not mean in a physical sense...I meant in a economical sense.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaa

It is a well known fact that America's traditional Middle Class is shrinking.....but your question is a good one in that sense...who is responsible for it?   You have to go back a few years.....when we began to import so much stuff....when companies began to ship jobs and factories overseas.

Several administrations share the guilt on this....paramount amongst them Nixon's China Policy and Clinton's global economy bullshite.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If you had actually read/comprehended what I have posted you would have noted that I said Whites are more disunited than anytime except during the era of The War Between The States.  There is a ongoing cultural war amongst white folk....that began even before the War Between the States.  

Anyone who does not understand the importance of race in a nation such as America  who fought a bloody civil war that was brought about largely by issues of race and who  continues to have a huge,huge  --and growing.... racial problem does not have a clue.  The fact you do not understand that indicates you are out of touch.  

The gop has been permanently demonized the the eyes of blacks and Mexicans...no matter what they do...they will never get that vote.  To think by offering them a bone such as amnesty will get a significant number of their votes is ridiculous....especially ridiculous when you consider the fact the Republican party does not even need the Mexican vote...nor the black vote...that is the biggest fallacy in your argument...thinking the Republican Party Needs the minority vote.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



The GOP has a far greater hope in attracting the necessary female and hispanic votes it needs than getting a white solidarity that does not exist and won't exist unless the GOP reaches out to women and minority issues.

It is what it is.

ps: and if you are talking about Euro-centric culture of the past being resurrected now, the younger white generations will simply not buy in.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 4, 2013)

Every man should have his dream, Jake. Sawbriars has his. I lived in a world at one time in Georgia where most whites lived that dream, and believed it. By 1971, I moved to Texas. That's when I discovered that it was not the blacks who were evil incarnate, but the Hispanics. Then I moved to Iowa, and discovered that it wasn't the Hispanics or the blacks, so much. it was the evil liberals on both coasts. In San Francisco, they straightened me out that the true evil all origianated with republicans, which, in their mind, was anyone to the Right of Mao.

Over 65+ years, I have lived everywhere, and discovered that pretty much everybody is evil except me....


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Bullshite...all one has to do is look at the 2010 elections.....that is all they need to win the next Presidential Election....your concept of 'White Solidarity' is flawed....the conservatives do not need all white voters....it merely needs a good majority of the White Working Class...as was demonstrated in 2010---highly possible.  In addition your idea of a 'euro-centric' culture is just as irrelevant....what you represent is the position of the politically correct segment of the republican party and it is extremely flawed....it does clearly show however....the power of the media to indoctrinate those who may even be leaning towards conservatism...yet are diverted by media propaganda.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Aug 4, 2013)

How many folks are in the non college educated white working class btw?  Or however u define it again.

Do women count?

How about me, I look white.  Need to know where my mother's paternal grandmother was from?  My father's side?


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Every man should have his dream, Jake. Sawbriars has his. I lived in a world at one time in Georgia where most whites lived that dream, and believed it. By 1971, I moved to Texas. That's when I discovered that it was not the blacks who were evil incarnate, but the Hispanics. Then I moved to Iowa, and discovered that it wasn't the Hispanics or the blacks, so much. it was the evil liberals on both coasts. In San Francisco, they straightened me out that the true evil all origianated with republicans, which, in their mind, was anyone to the Right of Mao.
> 
> Over 65+ years, I have lived everywhere, and discovered that pretty much everybody is evil except me....



heh heh....funny but it does indicate how most people are unable to think for themselves....they either believe what the media tells them or what their friends and associates believe in.  Rare to find a truly independent thinker.

But having said that....it does not mean that certain geographical areas of America or anywhere else for that matter.... does not have greater insights into truth than certain other areas or geographical locations. 

 I mean like....for instance....would you rather live in Sodom&Gomorrah or around the bend and over the mountain in a more normal place?

 Well...anyhow...we do not have Sodom&Gomorrah on a massive scale at least in America as of yet but we are on that path...and of course we do have kalifornicate and New Yawk.

So the moral of the story:  Choose carefully where you decide to take up residence.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 4, 2013)

Toronado3800 said:


> How many folks are in the non college educated white working class btw?  Or however u define it again.
> 
> Do women count?
> 
> How about me, I look white.  Need to know where my mother's paternal grandmother was from?  My father's side?



I intend to deal with the White Working Class...their identity....their needs and wants in another thread...I am bored with this one....but in a nutshell  The White Working Class is the largest  group in this nation...and will be for the next fifty years at least....according to current demographic studies.

But you do bring up one interesting point....are cultural ties or economics aka pocket book issues  more important to voters.  But I am out of here...for now.  Another day...another thread.


----------



## rdean (Aug 4, 2013)

Camp said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



I think they depend more on government.  Remember the signs, "Keep government hands off my medicare"?  Besides, the super wealthy are helped by two groups.  Themselves and Republicans.


----------



## Camp (Aug 4, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



How does one figure out what you know about and what you think you know about and what you are just totaly wrong about? George Wallace never had a good shot of becoming President. You obviously know nothing about George Wallace and his campaign to be President. George Wallace was not assinated, yet you make the comment that he was with full confidence as you continue to brag about your knowledge about complex issue's and get angry when people don't assume that you are an expert on all these matters. Yet you don't know simple historical facts. Why should anyone believe you are able to analize history when you don't even know history.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry, camp. You missed Sawbriars. He is on his way to the dry cleaners to get all the soot off of his robe.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Every man should have his dream, Jake. Sawbriars has his. I lived in a world at one time in Georgia where most whites lived that dream, and believed it. By 1971, I moved to Texas. That's when I discovered that it was not the blacks who were evil incarnate, but the Hispanics. Then I moved to Iowa, and discovered that it wasn't the Hispanics or the blacks, so much. it was the evil liberals on both coasts. In San Francisco, they straightened me out that the true evil all origianated with republicans, which, in their mind, was anyone to the Right of Mao.
> 
> Over 65+ years, I have lived everywhere, and discovered that pretty much everybody is evil except me....



Sawbriars is not evil, simply unaware.  But you are correct that "we" are good but "they" and the "them" are not "us" and need to be carefully, carefully watched.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > How many folks are in the non college educated white working class btw?  Or however u define it again.
> ...



Good luck to you, then, on your journey.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 5, 2013)

The Tea Party very well could elect the next President

If they nominate one of their chosen candidates or heavily influences the GOP nominee, it will ensure victory for the Democrats

The TeaParty....the gift that keeps on giving


----------

